# Any1 up for some cod waw tonight on ps3



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone be up for a few ranked games of waw tonight. We would need someone to host and 4 other players including me. We could play some tdm or domination and kick some ass and basicly have a laugh. If ur interested reply to the post. 
If you have a good Internet connection and can host please say so.
Cheers jamie.


----------

